# January Meeting: Guest speaker - Arnie Ulrich - Party Boat Tactics!



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

January Meeting: Guest speaker - Arnie Ulrich - Party Boat Tactics!

The January '06 general meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will be held on January 10th, 2006 at 7:45 PM at the Ridgefield Park Elk's Club located at
Spruce St. and Cedar Ave. Ridgefield Park, NJ. The Gust speaker will be Arnie Ulrich. He will be speaking on Party Boat Tactics. 

Have you ever participated in one of our club fishing trips? Well if
you have then you know Arnie Ulrich. He is our HRFA Fishing Trip
Organizer. He has been organizing our trips for ten years. He knows the
best boats and captains and is always open for suggestions. He also
knows how to catch fish. He always catches the biggest or most fish on just about ever trips and he has been doing it for years.

Start you’re fishing year off right come to this meeting and I know you
will learn some of his methods and techniques that make Arnie our
"Resident Guest Speaker and Pro Angler".

Again, the January 10th meeting of the HRFA, starting between 7:30 & 7:45 PM, Arnie Ulrich we will have as a guest speaker. Everyone is welcome to attend. Non members are requested to donate $2.00. This meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Located at the Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us


----------

